# Hog Meat and Deer Meat - Same Cooler??



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

This past weekend was a good one for me. I managed a couple of hogs on Sunday and a nice doe on Monday evening. I take pride in cleaning my animals all the way through the deboning process......then its off to the sausage plant in Cottondale.

My question is does anyone know of any reason to keep hog meat and deer meat seperate or is it ok to put them in the same cooler? I've asked a bunch of my hunting buddies and had mixed results. 

I appreciate any input on the issue. Here is a picture of the hogs from Sunday.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The refs opinion... Separate... I cook my deer meat rare/med-rare...pig meat well med-well/well...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What did those hogs weigh? They look well fed!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

me personally, I wouldnt let the hog meat touch my deer meat, I like my deer meat rare to medium rare and would be afraid of it not being cooked well enough to get rid of any disease the hogs may have. just my opinion, now if you are making sausage out of all of it, It wouldnt matter then, combine em !


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going to mix it all together for sausage, then it doesn't matter. It makes better sausage to mix hog and deer.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

reelthrill said:


> If you are going to mix it all together for sausage, then it doesn't matter. It makes better sausage to mix hog and deer.


What he said if they mix it the sausage will be more moist instead of dry like just deer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Same as the general....That's a couple good hawgs and way more pork then deer so I would keep em separate....Your processor will take care of mixing the 2....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Whole muscle mixed in the cooler together would not be noticeable and I doubt the flavors would cross even if deboned, cut up and allowed to "wet age". The other question would be disease but even cooked rare Ive never heard of anything that will survive the cooking process. 
That is some wild, clean, healthy meat! Enjoy


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's some fine pigs, good job!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Whole muscle mixed in the cooler together would not be noticeable and I doubt the flavors would cross even if deboned, cut up and allowed to "wet age". The other question would be disease but even cooked rare Ive never heard of anything that will survive the cooking process.
> That is some wild, clean, healthy meat! Enjoy


Would you eat a rare pork chop?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yuck...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Would you eat a rare pork chop?


gross. No. I'm assuming he's gonna cook it

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

Good problem to have! Fine pigs. Congrats!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Deer & Hogs*

I have been hunting both deer & hogs for over 1/2 a century. I have never had the slightest problem in mixing them. In fact, the hog meat will add much needed flavor and moisture to the deer meat. 
As far as disease goes. I have cleaned, and eaten, hogs by the hundreds, never any problems. 
I process my own. Vacuum packed they will last for years:

They are excellent on the grill. Be sure to add plenty of water:


Ready for the oven:

Pan fried to perfection (small hogs only...or after a few hours in a slow cooker):

My favorite...smoked over wet hickory wood:


Home made pan fried, in a stew, or smoked,
 the wild hog, properly prepared, is hard to beat. 
Better than any sausage on the market:


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with mixing the meats (ie sausage) if your going to thoroughly cook it. I think the misunderstanding is if the OP should keep the raw meats in the same cooler prior to processing/cooking. My answer, and I only speak for myself is that I would be hesitant to keep them in the same cooler only because of the method/temp I choose to cook the meats. Again I like my deer meat rare/med rare. I would not want to eat a rare/med rare pork chop... My pork I cook well done.... Experiment.... Take raw pork, put it in a cooler with your ribeye steak then cook your steak med rare and tell me how it goes...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

copied from elsewhere

Hunters of wild hogs in the South run the risk of exposure to a disease called Brucellosis. Hunters can catch the disease when they dress and slaughter wild pigs and should take the following precautions:

wear disposable plastic or rubber gloves and eye protection when dressing and cleaning wild pigs
avoid direct contact with blood and reproductive organs
as soon as possible, wash your hands with soap and hot water
burn or bury gloves and the remains from dressed wild pigs
cook meat from wild pigs *thoroughly*
Wild hog meat should *always be cooked throughly*. Brucellosis is not transmittedthrough properly cooked meat. Care in handling and cooking wild game is an important part of disease prevention.
Brucellosis in humans is called undulant fever. Symptoms include a recurrent fever, chills, night sweats, weakness, headaches, pains in muscles or joints, loss of appetite and weight loss. Symptoms can disappear for weeks and then reappear. Hunters who become ill or exhibit these symptoms who have been exposed to wild pigs should consult their doctor about Swine Brucellosis.
Wild hogs can spread Brucellosis to domestic swine. Hunt clubs that relocate wild hogs unknowingly increase the risk of spreading Swine Brucellosis into new areas of the state.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Never had any problems!*

The above has been going around for years. In no way am I saying that it's not true. However, the only thing I can say is that I have been harvesting hogs for a life time. I have never had any problems. I do take precautions. The wearing of gloves during the butchering process is a very good idea. However, I have personally cleaned many hogs when NO gloves were available. Never a problem! I wash my hands thoroughly with soap & water, and rinse with rubbing alcohol. I belonged to Buck & Boar Hunting Club for 21 years. We would average over 300 hogs a year. Never in my 21 years did I hear of a single problem. 
Hog hunting in the South is enjoyed by thousands. Minimal precautions will result in a very enjoyable hunt, and produce meals fit for a king; for a Florida hog hunter. Hunting can be a family experience. Look at the smile on my daughter, Dee's, face:

Enjoy Florida at it's best...Roasted wild hog around the camp.!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

I grew up huntin with a huntin party that never used gloves to clean hogs or deer. That report makes it sound like u need to wear a full body suit with goggles to clean a hog lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.... In all fairness - I did some work for a lady a couple of years ago that lives in Okaloosa whose son and husband got this brucellosis from cleaning a wild hog (the doctors assume) It has apparently hurt her family bad and she encouraged me to never clean any animal without rubber gloves.... she actually told me this with tears in her eyes


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Gloves or NO gloves...I have cleaned hogs by the hundreds. My hunting club, Buck & Boar, has cleaned them by the thousands...NEVER the slightest problem! 
That's not to say that there will never be a problem. Take precautions. 
Burcellosis, snakes, being shot, etc. are all possibilities. However, by far the most dangerous part of hunting is traveling on the highway to get to our camp!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

All it takes is one.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Leave the wories where they belong*

:thumbup: 
Leave the worries where they belong. They are good reasons why hunting is so popular; danger is not one of them. That trip to the woods, with minimal precautions, can be a very safe, enjoyable, total family experience. Take the wife and kids along. I did! They enjoyed the forest as much as I ever did. I love my family very much. I know they are safer in the woods than on the highway. 
My daughter, Dee, on the lookout:


Dee shows those hogs what woman power is all about:

Take that camera along. Film all the action. These memories will last a life time:

I am not saying brucellosis does not exist. However, after hunting and cleaning wild hogs for over 1/2 a century, with absolutely No problems, it's simply NOT the problem some would have us believe. The wearing of gloves is always a good idea. If no gloves are available, wash your hands thoroughly. Enjoy our great outdoors; leave the worries where they belong.


----------

